# Unshootable target!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

My 7 year son made me a target for slingshot practice. No way I can shoot it!


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

Great encouragement though.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What if you make a color copy and save the original?


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I bet he would be more honored if you shot it 3 or 4 times and then framed it.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s special! I say shoot it, date it, then frame it and hang it in the sling cave!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your raising a little " Tony Robins " .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm with Monroe and Shane,put a few shots thru it ,date it and definately Frame it


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I say color copy it then shoot the copy


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Was chicken to shoot the original. Didn't want to mess it up with poor accuracy, so I made a copy and went for it. Turns out that I did pretty good and should have believed in myself as much as my son does! I shot five at the top target and then one each into the smaller bottom ones. For some reason I threw the first shot wide right of the bull. The rest weren't too bad.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It doesn’t get any better than a Son or daughter encouraging you to do your best.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'd have to make a bunch of copies and shoot them for years, pull one out in a few years for him to shoot with you, making memories


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Reed Lukens said:


> I'd have to make a bunch of copies and shoot them for years, pull one out in a few years for him to shoot with you, making memories


That's some good stuff it's all about the little stuff


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Aww that is so neat, he obviously looks up to you and supports your hobby. Can't ask for more than that


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey, things are as they should be. Cool.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That is awesome and he is an amazing young man


----------

